# More Ombudsman's decisions published



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jan 2022)

Email from press office today: 

I wish to advise you that the FSPO’s  Database of Decisions has been updated with Legally Binding Decisions of the Financial Services and Pensions Ombudsman issued up to 31 October 2021. The Database now contains the text of 1,475 Legally Binding Decisions. This  Guide outlines how to access decisions and search for areas or decisions of specific interest in the database.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jan 2022)

If you want to find the decisions issued since the last update

Filter by 2021 decisions.
The first of the new ones is 294 on page 8
The last one is 391


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jan 2022)

If you see any interesting tracker ones, please start a new thread on it and link to the decision.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> The first of the new ones is 294 on page 8
> The last one is 391


Not on mobile and maybe not on different computers/browsers...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Jan 2022)

I presume you are referring to page numbers?  The decision numbers should stay the same.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2022)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I presume you are referring to page numbers?  The decision numbers should stay the same.


Sorry, yes. The page numbers seem to vary depending on what device and maybe browser is used.


----------



## SaySomething (1 Feb 2022)

Unfortunately there's a database error and all the judgements are on the list but unavailable to download/read at the moment.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2022)

SaySomething said:


> Unfortunately there's a database error and all the judgements are on the list but unavailable to download/read at the moment.


Working fine for me.


----------



## SaySomething (1 Feb 2022)

Hmmm Thanks @ClubMan I'll try from a different browser.


----------



## SaySomething (7 Feb 2022)

Just coming back to this. The judgements issued early 2021 are available to download but those added more recently (the latest tranche that @Brendan Burgess has detailed above) are not available on the database. The reference and whether it's upheld or not can be seen but when you try to view the report you're redirected. Just in case anybody else has the same issue!


----------

